# Cost of formal clothes - help please



## sandymac (Oct 12, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I am relocating to Dubai from the US in 3 weeks time -will be working for a consulting firm there. I need to spend a lot of money towards my wardrobe - fomal shirts (ralph lauren etc), suits,ties,shoes. Does it make sense to buy these in the US and come to Dubai or should I buy in Dubai? Are formal shirts,suits, shoes more expensive as compared to US?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

My humble opinion would be that it would be cheaper in the US....
only problem will be that you might end up with a lot more luggage than allowed...

good luck


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the same dillema, but when I was there in the summer as a tourist and been around the malls I found some great European brands (Italian, French) for very low prices. Someone correct me if I am wrong but isn't there a long sales period coming up associated with the Dubai Shopping Festival? I am sure I read somewhere about a sales period in January, but now extended to February 2009?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would suggest the Outlet Mall on the Dubai-Al Ain road.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

bring your clothes. It is very rare to get stateside type sales over here. 
I am deliriously screamin BRING YOUR CLOTHES TO DUBAI IF YOU CAN.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Disagree, get them made up for you at Deepaks in Satwa, bring a couple of suits you like, 1000chips (or less) later, new copies in lightweight silk.
Top Tip!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, this Deepaks, do they make women and mens clothes? If yes, can you please drop their number?

In my experience in scouring the malls here, i can confidently say the states is much cheaper when it comes to retail clothing.



Andy Capp said:


> Disagree, get them made up for you at Deepaks in Satwa, bring a couple of suits you like, 1000chips (or less) later, new copies in lightweight silk.
> Top Tip!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> Ok, this Deepaks, do they make women and mens clothes? If yes, can you please drop their number?
> 
> In my experience in scouring the malls here, i can confidently say the states is much cheaper when it comes to retail clothing.


Yes, they basically copy anything, including proper fittings and using better fabric than usual. Boss, Armani and Cerutti I got done here, a fraction of the cost too.

See if I can find a number, they're in Satwa, just near Bus Station, don't be alarmed by the non- english speaking tailors....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Isn't it amazing what searching in Google under deepak satwa brings up Deepak's Textiles - Quality textiles defining Fashion
Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com
Deepak's Textiles
P.O. Box 6140
Dubai, U.A.E
Tel: +9714-3443536 / 3448836
Fax: +9714-3493422
Email: [email protected]es.com
Deepak's Textiles - Quality textiles defining Fashion


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Many Thanks Andy Capp.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Andy, 
Any idea on the price of a mens double cuff shirt pls???

Mucho obligado


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

27fils.....


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

shifting from U. S to Dubai, great. I think you should shop from Dubai, it will help you in selecting right kind of formals I mean the way people are dressing or the current fashion trend of Dubai could be different form U.S if you shop from Dubai you will buy clothes accordingly.


Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fashion is global, so trends are pretty much the same. Just bear in mind that it is HOT in the middle of summer, but that everyone should be discrete in their dress. You will find that high street stores/big chains are cheaper in the US than here. 

-


----------



## digitalmystic (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks from a stranger as well andy


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

Bring as much as you can from the US! Everything (especially clothes) is outrageously expensive here.


----------



## lambstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Mate you can actually have your own formal bespoke shirts custom tailored for you. I know a lot of companies doing this but best control panel for online shirt design is MODERNTAILOR thus far. I have ordered 3 shirts from them, at $29.95 usd each and they shipped it to me for $10 usd. They ship anywhere worldwide for a flat fee of $10 USD i think. I think their website is shirts, dress shirt, men dress shirt, shirt design, custom shirt, custom tailor


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

the US is the best place to shop for designer clothes....or any clothes in general. contrary to popular belief, shopping is quite good and relatively low in price. the low dollar these days is making it a field day for foreign shoppers. quality is also very good....that said, compare the prices to what you see in duty free shops as you travel. if you are going to shop heavy, shop in PA, NY where there is NOOOOO sales tax up to $140 i believe. so if you are shopping $500 worth, have them split up the bill 4 ways to avoid tax!


----------

